# Aquarium bloodworms



## ebolamunkee (Jul 2, 2010)

Are freeze-dried bloodworms intended for aquarium fish safe for hedgehogs? It's a good brand, and there's no garbage in it—just bloodworms and some added vitamins.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I wouldn't feed it. There are no quality control standards for fish food. The bloodworms could have been dead and decaying before freeze drying.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Definitely don't feed them bloodworms. Those would probably make them sick, no quality control, as HedgeMom said. Probably not worth the risk.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Sela and HedgeMom, I wouldn't feed them. Plus, bloodworms just have that "ew!" factor to them. :lol:


----------

